# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  memories of friends

## *-Rooney-*

anyone who wants to share any memories or story's about friends, monica, ross, chandler, rachel, joey and phoebe or tell everyone your favourite episode

----------


## CrazyLea

I still watch this like all time.. on E4.. my parents are rather annoyed (yet again), as it's repeating from the 1st series as of yesterday, and me and my sister are watching them yet again haha. 

I really don't have a favourite episode, I love too many. 

Another thing to ask/think about.. who's everyone's favourite guest stars? 

I loved Richard. Tom Sellock was really good as him, and he and Monica were great at the time. I also liked Bruce Willis's character Paul, when Rachel tried to get him to open up a bit more  :Lol: . There are sooo many good ones though!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

is it on e4 everyday and what time is it on?

a lot of favourite episodes, ranging from all the different series  such as emmas first birthday, monica and chandlers wedding, rachels 30th birthday, the one where rachel and ross kiss, the final episode, the list is endless

julia roberts and elle macpherson were good guest stars, oh and remember brooke shields was joeys stalker lol

----------


## CrazyLea

It's on at 5pm til 6pm (double bill). I only watch the first one though. It can be really annoying, as the second episode is usually the one I'd rather watch haha, and it's more annoying if I don't have it on DVD. 

The final episode is so sad haha. Bree and myself always cry  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( We were talking about it the other day ). The bit where "Did she get off the plane??" "I got off the plane!" is lovely, and then when they get together  :Wub: . And the end scene is just so sad when they all put their keys on the side  :Sad: .

Ah yeah I liked the Julia Roberts episode, was funny. I wasn't that keen on Elle Macpherson though.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it wasnt ell macpherson that i liked so much it was the episodes connected to her like the one where joey was turning into a girl sorta liking all the feminine things like pot pourri etc, and the episode with the routine by ross and monica

----------


## CrazyLea

Haha those episodes were great. That routine was hilarious  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i liked the bit at the end where monica is adament that she would still be able to catch him at the end so when they do it and ross starts to run her way she steps out of his way and shouts "i cant do it" leaving him in a heap on the floor lol

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I still watch this too, i have them on dvd so i dont have to watch e4 but i do if im downstairs and no one else is watching anything 

My fave guest star i suppose was either Richard because id heard of him before he was in that but other than Brad Pitt and Robn Williams i never know the others and fail to understand why they cheer  :Rotfl: 

Like Lea i dont have a fave episode, they are all fabby, i have preferences but not one fav out of the ones i prefere to others 

Okay i will shut up before i get in a friends mood  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

I watch them all the time on E4
I do remember watching the very last ever episode cos I was ill in bed and we were living with my nanas at the time, and towards the end I was feeling very sick and I was crying cos it was sooo sad.
For some strange reason whenever I think of an episode I remember the most I always remember rachel saying to ross when he didnt finish the letter when they kinda got back together- " You fell ASLEEEEP" lol made me laugh so much the way she said it

----------


## Siobhan

I love Friends.. fav guest star was Brad Pitt (as you can tell by my avatar)... I love Gunter and Janice.. they are brilliant...
It is so hard to choose a fav episode as they are all fantastic

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I love Friends.. fav guest star was Brad Pitt (as you can tell by my avatar)... I love Gunter and Janice.. they are brilliant...
> It is so hard to choose a fav episode as they are all fantastic


I forgot about janice  :EEK!:  (said in a Janice voice) OH MY GOD! is that even possible  :Rotfl:  she was fantastic  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> I love Friends.. fav guest star was Brad Pitt (as you can tell by my avatar)... I love Gunter and Janice.. they are brilliant...
> It is so hard to choose a fav episode as they are all fantastic
> 
> 
> I forgot about janice  (said in a Janice voice) OH MY GOD! is that even possible  she was fantastic



How can anyone forget her!! As monica said to chandler "do you want to hear those 3 words that make your balls go back up inside your body?".. I love her

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Siobhan
> ...


I know she is like the most memorable character in it  :Rotfl:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Katy

I love friends and like my daily dosage from E4, its really good as you can watch it but still watch other things. There are so many episodes that are memorable but if i had to pick one favourite it would be the one where Rachel has Emma. My favourite guest star was Rachels sister Amy, she is so funny i think she has appered twice, the episode at Thanksgiving when she has the fight as Rachel won't give her "Emily" if she dies and then Monicas plates get broken, Its a great episode and the other apperance when she turns up as she is getting married and ends up having to babysit Emma and gets her ears pierced its brilliant.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

My favourite episode was when Ross had a spray tan and he got it all on one side  :Lol:  twice  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

> My favourite episode was when Ross had a spray tan and he got it all on one side  twice


hehe yeh I remember that, but didnt he end up getting it done more than twice?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yeah twice  :Big Grin:  Twice in the tanning booth he forgot to turn around, his teeth were so white in comparison  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think you are thinking about the one where he bleaches his teeth also

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeah twice  Twice in the tanning booth he forgot to turn around, his teeth were so white in comparison


I love the end bit where chandler comes over and said he did the same and ross says "did you count missippiply too"

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i like the one with the cheesecakes, where chandler and rachel start stealing the cheesecakes from the neighbour upstairs and their practically addicted to them

----------


## Siobhan

> i like the one with the cheesecakes, where chandler and rachel start stealing the cheesecakes from the neighbour upstairs and their practically addicted to them


 :Lol:  i love that one.. and I love where joey takes a spoon out of his pocket and asks what are they eating..

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I love all the early episodes, i think by the end of it the cast were too big where as them first episodes (Jenni Aniston for example) didn't care how sh looked and wasn't trying to be anything but herself where as by the end of it she was being who she thought the media wanted her to be - anyone else think that??

I love the bit when they are in the coffee shop and Ross starts humming a tune then Mon joins in then the rest slowly join in aswell, had me in fits the first time i saw it and still never fails to make me laugh

----------


## Siobhan

I liked the later episode, rachel became funnier, Joey and phoebe became weirder.. Ross even improved.. Monica and chandler kinda stayed roughly the same.. I love Mike been introduced... but Janice is still my fav extra

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I liked the later episode, rachel became funnier, Joey and phoebe became weirder.. Ross even improved.. Monica and chandler kinda stayed roughly the same.. I love Mike been introduced... but Janice is still my fav extra


Totally love Janice, but i can't decide who is my fav of the 6 main friends characters, they all make the show what it is rather than there being someone who is better than the rest

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I put Friends on when i went to bed lastnight and i watched the one where everyone finds out, i love that episode and iv'e seen it so many times i pratically know all the words.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ive been watching all my friends dvds from the start when i went to my bed and last night i was on the episode when ross couldnt flirt.

fave quote from episode

chandler : do you like caitlain (to ross)
ross (looks anxiously at rachel) :well
rachel: we split up 2 years ago, you've been married since then I think im okay with it

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> ive been watching all my friends dvds from the start when i went to my bed and last night i was on the episode when ross couldnt flirt.
> 
> fave quote from episode
> 
> chandler : do you like caitlain (to ross)
> ross (looks anxiously at rachel) :well
> rachel: we split up 2 years ago, you've been married since then I think im okay with it



What series is that? Ive not seen 7/8/9/10

----------


## Bree

I loved friends still do watch it all the time on E4 wish they'd  make another series.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I loved friends still do watch it all the time on E4 wish they'd  make another series.


Agreed, i was having this discussion with someone at college monday, it really is a shame they don't make it anymore, it is one of them shows you can watch time and time again and never get bored

----------


## Bree

Agreed great show to watch if you feeling a bit down bound to get you laughing.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Agreed great show to watch if you feeling a bit down bound to get you laughing.


Yeah it really is, i love the bit where Ross goes "I just want to be married again" then in walks Rach in a wedding dress and Chandler goes "and i just want a million dollas"  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bree

Yeah isn't that quote in the first eppisode ? Ross amd Rachel chemistry from the start  :Wub:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Yeah isn't that quote in the first eppisode ? Ross amd Rachel chemistry from the start


Yep very first episode, i love that episode, also love the quote that goes something like

Joey: Grab a spoon
Ross: I honestly don't know if i am horny or hungry
Chandler: Then stay out of my freezer

 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> ive been watching all my friends dvds from the start when i went to my bed and last night i was on the episode when ross couldnt flirt.
> 
> fave quote from episode
> 
> chandler : do you like caitlain (to ross)
> ross (looks anxiously at rachel) :well
> ...


thats from series 5, the episode where ross has a crush on the pizza delivery woman,

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> ...


Oh year i faintly remember the pizza woman but not that quote  :EEK!:  and i've seen series 5 alot too  :EEK!:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

a few of my favourite quotes (that i can remember)

chandler making a sandwich : theres a phoebe on my sandwich


joey asking ross questions

joey: who would you rather sleep with monica or rachel?
ross: you are disgusting
Joey looks confused: oh yeah sorry i forgot you had that history with rachel

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> a few of my favourite quotes (that i can remember)
> 
> chandler making a sandwich : theres a phoebe on my sandwich
> 
> 
> joey asking ross questions
> 
> joey: who would you rather sleep with monica or rachel?
> ross: you are disgusting
> Joey looks confused: oh yeah sorry i forgot you had that history with rachel


I love those two another one i remember (though i don't remember who said it)

When talking about Marcel someone said "Look he has a Ross on his arrse"

----------


## *-Rooney-*

some of my favourite phoebeisms:

in the song she composes during the blackout " she doesnt find it scary cos she stays away from dairy" (?)

I have just given birth to 3 children and im not letting them get brought up in a world where joey is right

(to rachel): ahh pheebs
rachel: phoebe thats your name
phoebe: oh I thought thats what we just called each other

obstetrician: have we discussed the possibility of multiple births
phoebe: why dont we take care of this one first and should i get pregnant again ill hold onto your card

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I love Phoebe, i like the song about the piogen but i forget how it goes, something like a piogen crapping on his heart

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Another episode i love is when the group are visiting Marcel on the set of his movie and Monica asks Rachel to ask Jean Claude Van Damme to go on a date with her but he wants Rachel instead

----------


## Leannex101x

i love friends you can just keep watching all the episodes over and over again

----------


## *-Rooney-*

although some are better than others in my opinion

----------


## Katy

i watched the one where rachel is not allowed to drive Monicas porsche, it is soo funny. I was in hysterics.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what one is that again

----------


## CrazyLea

*Is that the one where Ross flirts with the police officer .*

----------


## Leannex101x

i love the one when they got to london, there are really good episodes...smelly cat...

----------


## Abbie

> *Is that the one where Ross flirts with the police officer .*


lol that was funny  :Lol:

----------


## Hollie-x

'The last one' was on E4 the other day and I cry everytime it's on! It's the bit at the end that gets me when they have all put the keys down then they all stand in a line  :Crying:  

I prefer the later episodes to the first few - my fave seasons are from season 6 upwards. 

does anyone know whether they will be doing re-runs again like they usually do?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the fiirst episode was on e4 today.

Friends is on every day on E4 for an hour at 5 O Clock and then repeated at 8 (i think)

----------


## Abbie

Sometimes I still cant believe its over, it makes me feel very sad  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i love it evry episode, although some are funnier than others

----------


## Abbie

Yeah, true, I liked it though cos it had periods of just fun and comedy and then periods of telling a story

----------


## Hollie-x

One of the best things about friends is that, whenever there is a serious moment in it there's always a bit of comedy mixed in. For example last night Ross & Monica's Nana died, but then she wasn't dead and she like moved and mad Ross jump up & they both ran out of the room.

----------


## *funky*monkey*

> One of the best things about friends is that, whenever there is a serious moment in it there's always a bit of comedy mixed in. For example last night Ross & Monica's Nana died, but then she wasn't dead and she like moved and mad Ross jump up & they both ran out of the room.


I watched that one the other day as well! That was HILARIOUS!

----------


## Hollie-x

And of course freinds wouldn't be friends without Pheobe's songs!!
'Smelly Cat' is legend!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> And of course freinds wouldn't be friends without Pheobe's songs!!
> 'Smelly Cat' is legend!


I love the one where Pheobe sings the "truth" songs to the kids..

----------


## Hollie-x

I love:
(i'm not sure if these are correct lyrics or w.e)
'Monica, Monica, have a happy hanukkah. Saw Santa Clause, he said hello to Ross. And please tell JOEY Christmas will be snoweeeyyy.'

----------


## Hollie-x

Just found it on YouTube..haha legend

----------


## WelshHorizon

I love Friends so much. I still remember the first ever episode I saw...TOW Paul is the Man. It was when Ross was hid under the bed watching Paul give himself a pep talk!

----------


## sean slater

Yeh Phoebe and Joey always cracks me up, but all the characters are good. But to be honest I don't think they are memories, cos Friends is the kind of programme that lasts forever. It's on everyday, and ive got most of the episodes on video. lol

----------


## lizann

I still watch Friends and still laugh over and over again 

I loved the Brad Pitt episode

----------


## Siobhan

> I still watch Friends and still laugh over and over again 
> 
> I loved the Brad Pitt episode


that is my favourite!!

----------


## Abbie

> I still watch Friends and still laugh over and over again


Same here, I dont think I will ever get bored if it

----------

